# The FAST 102 still rules the roost for street/strip



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Great comparison article of intake manifolds on a heavily modified LS

20 LS1 Intake Manifolds: Tested!


----------



## Forum Poster (Jun 24, 2015)

Great article. Thanks for the read.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I think the most interesting thing is looking at the torque curves. Peak number are nice but for 99% of us what an engine does through the whole RPM range is the most important


----------

